# Thoughts on poodle mixes?



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Our local poodle rescue, Poodle Rescue of Houston, often has a few poodle mixes available. They can be very cute, and, if you're lucky, will take after their poodle parent with hair and can be styled like a poodle!  You might want to check with the poodle rescue of your area.

--Q


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There is huge variability within any breed - and even greater variability when you mix breeds. Add in the effects of early experience, and I think all you can do is look at each dog as an individual. If there is a healthy cross or mixed breed that comes reasonably close to what will fit into your family, that has no insuperable issues and that your heart says "Yes!" to, then there is another dog with a prospect of a happy life! I know a delightful cocker/poodle mix, and one of the prettiest dogs I ever met was a Jack Russell/poodle cross.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I have met horribly hyper Labradoodles, Goldendoodles, Schnoodles and 1 Aussiedoodle. But then I've also met wonderful calm Doodles as well. I agree with fjm, choose what will fit in your family! Kudos to you for choosing to rescue


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

As a kid we had a cocker/ poodle mix. He was a great dog! I don't know where you live, but I know of a shih tuz/ maltese mix in need of a good home. He is solid white and a great dog . He is in East TN.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Getting a dog from a shelter is different from buying one from a breeder. Part of what you are paying for when you buy from a breeder is good genes and phenotypic consistency. That's one reason people get so bent out of shape about backyard breeders and doodle breeders. They usually aren't breeding with a strong understanding of what their crosses will produce. Therefore, you are paying a lot of money for a puppy which might turn out nothing like you expected. 

In the case of a shelter animal, I agree with what others have already said: evaluate the dog as an individual. You don't know its background. Therefore, you have no logical reason to assume the dog will be one way or another. 

On the subject of specific crosses, cockapoos have been a common cross since long before the current designer dog fad. (Notice they're called cockapoos, not cockadoodles.  ) I know people who had one 50 years ago. Half a century is a long time for people to continue an experiment with a high failure rate. The cockapoos I've known have all been decent little pets. Then again, I like both cockers and poodles, quirks and all. I'm amused rather than horrified by a dog with the conformation of a footstool, unmanageable hair, cocker snarkiness, and poodle smarts.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lol to "confirmation of a footstool"! This particular cockapoo I met was 14 years old, about 30 pounds and looked more like a poodle than a spaniel. And she went everywhere with her owner. Very cute! And exactly the size I want. 

Part of the problem I see with a lot of "doodles" is that people think they will be a great family pet, then realize they are too hyper for families with small kids. Admittedly, I have met a few calm doodles and I know someone with a great labradoodle that he rescued.


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*My best friend in the '60's had a Cockapoo*

He was so cute! I think her family got him in '69 or '70 and he lived for over 15 years (maybe closer to 20!). 

Have you checked with your local CL? Sometimes people have older dogs they can't keep due to 'moving' or a 'new baby' <gag> but you might get lucky!


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

I do watch the pet section of CL. There was a spoo not too long ago, so I remain hopeful that maybe I will find the right pup there. 

I check petfinder constantly too. Sometimes it frustrates me though, because some rescues seem very unreasonable to me. I have 2 cats, so they clearly are my first thought, and their safety comes above my desire to have a dog. I have had a few rescues tell me I would have to bring the cats in to meet the dog before I could be considered for adoption. My cats are never, ever, going into a shelter to meet a prospective dog! Not only would it be a horrible way to introduce cats to a new animal, it would put my cats health at risk (even the cleanest shelter has lots of germs). So those places we're crossed off my list of places to adopt from.


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

I met a labradoodle at the dog park. Sweet natured, dumber than a box of rocks. Did not exhibit the major traits of either breed. It's just so wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

You never know - we weren't even in the market for a dog (yet). My husband and son went to Pet Smart to get a fish (for my son who wouldn't quit begging for a dog, but I just wasn't ready yet, after 15 years with our Westie).

Sav-a-Pet was there with dogs from the shelter, and bam! Cookie stole their heart. I had said that our next dog would be an adult from the shelter, didn't really care what breed, just a personality "click."

We knew Cookie had a lot of poodle in her based on hair and her body shape. Did a DNA test and she turned out all mpoo. Who knew? LOL She was crate trained and house broken and has been a blessing to our family.

Keep checking - there's a shelter dog for you! I had thought to adopt from a Westie rescue; our Westie was a perfect fit for our family and I'd always imagined we'd have another. But I grew up with a toy poodle who lived almost 20 years, so I was already predisposed to like poodles, too.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Be patient, your dog is out there. I was looking constantly on Petfinder and CL for almost a year before finding the right dog for us (although when I began looking we weren't really ready to adopt, I was pretty much doing research). When I saw Lily on Petfinder I just knew she was the right dog and after speaking to her foster mom, I was even more certain. I agree that taking your cats to a shelter for a meeting isn't ideal. The cats will be freaking out, how can you get a real assessment of their interaction with a dog? Although I understand that the shelter wants to be sure everyone will get along, just doesn't seem the right setting. But don't give up hope. Many rescues will bring a potential dog to your home - that way everyone can meet and they can do a home check at the same time. Regarding breed mixes, we had a pekingese/poodle and a cocker/poodle and they were both really nice dogs. I have met a few really nice shih tzu/poodles. Just remember that whatever mix a shelter lists for a dog is usually a guess, so pick your dog based on its personality, not what mix it's supposed to be. Good luck finding your dog.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

As mentioned above, Poodle Rescue of Houston has poodles and many poodle mix dogs that are the size you want and not all white. In fact you made me think of a very nice poodle mix there right now called "Golden Dollar" he is a medium size weighing 18 lbs. and as sweet as can be (He is a darker gold that this photo shows). They only have about 60 dogs listed on their website right now, mostly white although there are many, many others at the Rescue itself. In fact Saturday or Sunday a breeder surrendered about 4 red toy/mini poodles. (They are over 10" but some not by much). They are not on the website yet. There is also a really cute white female that is an excellent looking poodle named "Dare Devil" if you could get over the white part.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow, looks like they have some great dogs there! But Huston is really far from me. For the right do I would consider flying to get them, but I read the adoption FQA at Huston poodle rescue and it states that they generally don't know if they are house broken or good with cats, kids, etc. I couldn't go all the way across the country without more solid info.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Cailin77 said:


> I couldn't go all the way across the country without more solid info.


I see that Houston has been mentioned a couple of times in this thread . . . but not Carolina Poodle Rescue. 

Is that any closer for u?


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

I groom a lot of spaniel poodle crosses (ours are mostly cav rather than cocker) and with one exception (who is mostly poodle) they are grooming nightmares. If you decide to go for this mix be aware they take far more grooming than a purebred and be prepared to put a lot of work into their coat.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes, the Carolina rescue is closer. Thanks!  (I'm in New England.)

The grooming perspective is interesting. I'm hoping that with a little practice, I can manage a simple trim on my own. I certainly don't want to make that goal any harder!


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Found this girl listed on petfinder tonight. Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Poodle | Woodbridge, CT | Coco She wasn't listed earlier today- I'm currently in the habit of checking several times a day. I'm going to call and get more info tomorrow. 

In the mean time... can any of you experienced poodle peeps weigh in on if you think she is a mix? I can't get the pics very big on my computer and she is in such bad need of a hair cut! I'm too inexperience to even hazard to guess what is under all that! Looks to have a very sweet face though. Any thoughts?


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

The pictures are small so it's a little hard to tell, but I'm going to guess mix, possibly with cocker based on the color, the nature of the hair, and the way the tail is docked. 

Naturally you could get the face shaved and enhance the poodleness of the look. She's very cute and has potential. Keep us posted!

--Q


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Yes photos are too small to really see her well. But if you gave her a poodlier cut she'd look poodlier. Don't let the stubby tail fool you, Lily has a really stubby tail but the groomer can still do a pompom on the end  Give us an update on info you found out about her. She looks and sounds like a nice dog. Also, I have heard that some rescue/shelters will take your info and what type of dog you are interested in and when they get something, they might call you (but I'd definitely continue to look as you can't be sure they actually will call, but that's what I have been told).


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

They can be wonderful dogs!!! Out of all my dogs, my poo-mix is my best training buddy. This boy is passive and amazingly focused and attentive and easy to work with. A little lazy now and then.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Called this morning and she is already gone. The search continues...


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

That seems to happen fairly often. Odd that the dog wasn't on the website until after she had already been adopted. If you are looking at shelters, it helps to actually go to them periodically because they often do have dogs that aren't on their website. Be patient.
I assume you have checked out Connecticut Poodle Rescue,but in case you haven't here's their link - some cuties there.
http://poodlerescuect.org/


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Cailin77 said:


> Found this girl listed on petfinder tonight. Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Poodle | Woodbridge, CT | Coco She wasn't listed earlier today- I'm currently in the habit of checking several times a day. I'm going to call and get more info tomorrow.
> 
> In the mean time... can any of you experienced poodle peeps weigh in on if you think she is a mix? I can't get the pics very big on my computer and she is in such bad need of a hair cut! I'm too inexperience to even hazard to guess what is under all that! Looks to have a very sweet face though. Any thoughts?


She looks like a very overgrown poodle to me. Even if she is a mix her hair is curly enough for her to be put in a poodle cut. Try and groom her down in your minds eye. Cut the hair off her face, shape that topknot, trim her feet .... We see a lot of these overgrown poodles come in at PRH and sometime it is hard to tell until you get some of that hair off.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Cailin77 said:


> Wow, looks like they have some great dogs there! But Huston is really far from me. For the right do I would consider flying to get them, but I read the adoption FQA at Huston poodle rescue and it states that they generally don't know if they are house broken or good with cats, kids, etc. I couldn't go all the way across the country without more solid info.


Yes, New England is quite a way from Houston to go for a dog. Sorry, keep looking, you will find the right one and probably right there in your own area when you least expect it.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Lily's-Mom said:


> That seems to happen fairly often. Odd that the dog wasn't on the website until after she had already been adopted. If you are looking at shelters, it helps to actually go to them periodically because they often do have dogs that aren't on their website. Be patient.
> I assume you have checked out Connecticut Poodle Rescue,but in case you haven't here's their link - some cuties there.
> Home Page


Wow, there are some great looking dogs on the Connecticut Poodle Rescue site. Under other, there is Oscar an eight year old male Chinese Crested that is an outstanding looking little guy!


----------



## ksammon (Aug 15, 2012)

my parents have a poodle mix ..she great ..mellow as can be ..smart ...and doesnt bark alot... i would check any rescue group or spca when the time comes


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Marcie said:


> She looks like a very overgrown poodle to me. Even if she is a mix her hair is curly enough for her to be put in a poodle cut. Try and groom her down in your minds eye. Cut the hair off her face, shape that topknot, trim her feet .... We see a lot of these overgrown poodles come in at PRH and sometime it is hard to tell until you get some of that hair off.


My guess was pure poodle. I think the fact that she was snapped up so quickly suggests that too. 

On her being posted after already gone- well, she at a city shelter. I would bet they probably have a volunteer who lists on petfinder for them, and they didn't realize when they updated at night that she had been adopted that day.


----------



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

Did anyone else get teary eyed when you read the ten commandments on the CT poodle rescue site? 

On topic though, when I was growing up my aunt had a poodle (that years later ended up being a maltipoo) and she was the sweetest, most docile and smart dog ever! I think it depends on the dog...barring hair nightmares depending on the breeds involved and things like that i think they deserve a chance, but I wouldn't pay for a mixed breed from abreeder


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Nawal said:


> Did anyone else get teary eyed when you read the ten commandments on the CT poodle rescue site?
> 
> On topic though, when I was growing up my aunt had a poodle (that years later ended up being a maltipoo) and she was the sweetest, most docile and smart dog ever! I think it depends on the dog...barring hair nightmares depending on the breeds involved and things like that i think they deserve a chance, but I wouldn't pay for a mixed breed from abreeder


My first dog was a collie who came from a backyard breeder. She was a great dog, and I have no regrets, but I know better now! She had cateracts from about age 2 and horrible depth perception (eye problems are common in collies and reputable breeders do testing), but was a great dog, and outlived my mom's collie who came from a reputable breeder. I have learned my lesson though- I don't think I will ever purchase a dog again . I would certainly never get a mixed breed or a pure breed from a backyard breeder. We had a year with a wonderful rescue dog named Penny for a year before she died of heart failure- it pretty much convinced me that rescue is the best way to go. The right dog will come o me- it's just difficult to have the patients to wait!


----------

